# older cat licking kitten?



## BMaster (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi again folks!

You might remember my last question about the cat and the kitten wrestling with each other? Here's the next episode. Today, Chanou (the cat) was sleeping on our bed, and I see Luna (kitten) sneeking up the stairs. Normally this means that she wants to play and it mostly ends in the wrestling I described before. Today I followed her upstairs, and I saw that luna jumped almost on Chanou. Chanou was growling a bit in herself, and then she started licking Luna, under her head and her throat! At first I thought that she would kill her, it really looked like she would bite her in the throat, luckily it was just licking! :shock: It didn't last for long, only a couple of licks, then they noticed me and they both sat there starring at me, like they were caught doing something eh, you don't wanna be caught doing :lol: Any idea what the licking means? I found it so cute!


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Cats licking each other is normally a good sign they are grooming each other which is a sign of friendship


----------



## BMaster (Sep 30, 2003)

does that also count if the licking cat is growling while doing it? and the licking looks a bit agressive, so it certainly doesn't look like they are big friends!


----------



## juliahadley (Oct 2, 2003)

mmm don't think I have come across this behaviour before

It may be you cat was trying to confer (not sure if that's the right word) her scent onto the kitten
it sounds as if the kitten surprised your sleeping cat and she acted a bit aggressively,
but normally licking is a good sign, it may have just been a bit playful and exuberant
if they're not fighting or hissing then I shouldn't worry
they will probably go on to start grooming each other nicely now


----------

